

Chicago HNers: 1000 dollars and a dream, Come Celebrate Pickle Power with Us - ziadbc
http://scalewell.posterous.com/scalewell-grant-3-announcement-and-event

======
ahi
I thought someone was trying to use pickle batteries as an alternative energy
source, "They'll fund anything these days."

~~~
andyangelos
These are just edible pickles - no promises of renewable energy that I know
of. We have helped people make theremins, web apps, and curriculum already so
pickles seems like a logical progression :)

------
ziadbc
If you want to register for the event you can go to
<http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=220285197987830>

------
rishi
congrats! Cool that they get $1,000 bucks. Do you know what they are going to
do with it?

~~~
andyangelos
We have not determined the spend with the founder yet - but are excited to
have another physical product company. From our experience - the small amount
of money can have a noticeable impact when you are not dealing with the
abstractions of web startups. He has a product, fixed costs, and a process -
so I am hoping we can connect him with people familiar with scaling single
food products (getting into stores, higher production levels, etc). Also the
marketing/branding since there are lot of creative campaign ideas surrounding
a cartoon pickle.

